# Internet ProPress vendors



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Where's the best place to find ProPress fittings?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Youll find that you can get real competitive pricing from a local vendor. 

In addition, the vendor probably works with a ridgid rep. If you need service on a tool , or a loaner, they will hook you up. 

Aint getting that on the net.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I found AJ Coleman to have the best price on ProPress tools. They give contractors a pretty good discount off of list price. When you call there ask for Kirk, and tell him Ron from Archer told you to call.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, I meant pricing on fittings.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Sorry, I meant pricing on fittings.


Give them a call anyways, they had tons of fittings in stock, that where not moving (not many thought of them a supply house) so they are pricing their fittings to sell.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Pexsupply.com has pretty good propress fittings prices


----------

